# The Original Andromass is back for one last run!



## BigBlackGuy (Sep 27, 2011)

*Attention IronMag Members:*


*The original Andromass is back for one last run.  Two bottles for 199.95, with free fedex ground shipping.*


*Here are links to a ton of different reviews/logs of Andromass:*




FL3X wants to be AndroMassive Andromass, Dbol


My AndroMass Experience Andromass


Oldnsweaty's AM/AH cycle Andromass, Androhard


The Research Guinea Pig - Page 3 Andromass


AndroMass or AndroMyth? You decide... Andromass


AndroMass or AndroMyth? You decide... Andromass


http://www.prohormoneforum.com/cycl...e-andromass-andromass-solo-sponsored-log.html Andromass


AM, IBE epi log - Primordial Performance Discussion Forums Andromass, Epistane


Andromass/Androhard with Superdrone kicker - Primordial Performance Discussion Forums Andromass, Androhard, Superdrol


AM cycle log - Primordial Performance Discussion Forums Andromass


AM cycle log - Page 6 - Primordial Performance Discussion Forums Andromass


ANDROMASS log - Primordial Performance Discussion Forums Andromass


My AM/Epi/AH log - Primordial Performance Discussion Forums Andromass, Androhard, Epistane


Andromass gains solo - Primordial Performance Discussion Forums Andromass


AM cycle log - Page 7 - Primordial Performance Discussion Forums Andromass


AndroSeries Before & After pics... with a Buy One, Get One 50% off sale! - Page 2 - Primordial Performance Discussion Forums Andromass


Eden's AM solo log - Primordial Performance Discussion Forums Andromass


Andromass-Review-so far - Primordial Performance Discussion Forums Andromass


8 weeks of am/ah almost complete - Primordial Performance Discussion Forums Andromass, Androhard


*What is Andromass?*​










​



*Ultra Powerful​
*
Without sufficient anabolic hormones you will _never grow_.


Only AndroMass contains _Super-1-DHEA_ and _Super-4-DHEA_ ??? highly bio-available hormones that are _10x more anabolic than regular DHEA_. (1,2)


AndroMass active ingredients ???
*Super-1-DHEA* ??? Easily converts to _1-Androstenediol_ at high levels. This anabolic hormone has zero estrogen conversion and produces clean bloat-free mass gains. (dry gains) (3,4)


*Super-4-DHEA* ??? Easily converts to _4-Androstenediol_ at high levels. This hormone has mild estrogen conversion, supporting dramatic size gains with minimal bloat. (wet gains) (5,6)​

The combination of these two hormones produces rapid growth with minimal side-effects. _(while being the all-time greatest legal steroid stack of all time)_


The most widely used dose of injectable testosterone for increasing muscle mass with minimal side-effects is 400-500mg/week. (7) AndroMass is the _only_ product to include a precisely calculated dose of Super-1-DHEA and Super-4-DHEA to match the muscle building power of 428mg/week of injectable testosterone (8).


In other words, AndroMass increases serum androgen activity nearly 3x over the high natural limit and well beyond the threshold for new skeletal muscle growth. (8, 10)




​







*High Absorption​
*
Up to 85% absorption is achieved by delivering the steroid hormones in an oil based transport system known as Liqua-Vade HTC.


This technology drives the hormones into the lymphatic system, avoids the liver, and saturates the blood with high levels of hormones for a powerful anabolic effect. (9,10)




​

_Click here to see the science behind the delivery system under the "Oral Delivery" tab._​





*Safe & Non-Toxic​
*
The Super-DHEA hormones are naturally occurring in the human body and non-toxic. See the comparison between AndroMass and other methylated steroid hormones.


To learn about how to safely cycle AndroMass, please visit the product page or ???The Official AndroMass Thread??? to see what other users are saying.











*Guaranteed Results*​



The results from AndroMass are dramatic and noticeable when complemented with heavy lifting and a high protein diet.


AndroMass will produce noticeable effects quickly.


Effects after 1-2 weeks ???

*More lifting power*
*Increased hunger for food*
*Enhanced muscle fullness & tightness*
... And then after 3-4 weeks ???

*8-12lb bodyweight increase*
*Increased muscle girth & size*
*20-30% increase in strength*


*Flexible Stacking*​



AndroMass is a non-methylated product with balanced estrogen conversion making it perfect as a solid ???testosterone base??? for virtually any cycle ??? This means AndroMass can be stacked with almost any anabolic steroid or pro-hormone depending on desired gains.


Here are some recommended cycle guidelines -




​





*Trusted Source​
*
Primordial Performance has been producing the industry???s highest quality legal steroid products since 2006 and is backed by thousands of satisfied customers with an ???A??? reliability rating by the BBB.


Product quality is exceptional. All steroid hormones are tested by a 3rd party lab for identity and purity ??? so you know exactly what you are getting ??? and can depend on results.






*Best Price Guarantee*​



We guarantee that primordialperformance.com has the best prices on the net!


If you find a lower price we will beat it or credit you back the difference! If we offer a sale within seven days of your purchase, just let us know and we will credit you back the difference






*Affordable Payments*​



In an effort to get our high quality products into the hands of all our loyal customers we are extending a 28 day payment plan. Just make the 1st payment at the time of purchase, 2nd payment after 14 days and the 3rd payment after 28 days ??? NO credit check required. Use any major debit or credit card.






*Order Now ??? Avoid the Wait*​



Due to the high-end nature of this product and the extended manufacturing process, only small batches of 1000-2000 bottles are manufactured each time ??? putting this product in short supply and high demand with a possible 2-3 week backorder if stock sells out.


If you want to have your bottle available for your next cycle then order now and reserve your bottle!






*Eric Potratz *
_Primordial Founder & President_




*Questions?*
Phone ??? 1-800-568-2924
Email - info@primordialperformance.com 
9am-5pm PST Live Chat - Primordial Performance Live Support
Visit - Primordial Performance


_Primordial Performance LLC
13331 NE Whitaker Way
Portland OR 97230_​









_References ???


1. Androgens and anabolic agents
Julius A. Vida
Chemistry and pharmacology (1969) 


2. Circulating bioactive androgens in midlife women.
Chen et al.
J Clin Endocrinol Metab. 2006 Nov;91(11):4387-94. Epub 2006 Aug 29.


3. Seized designer supplement named ???1-Androsterone??? identification as 3b-hydroxy-5a-androst-1-en-17-one and its urinary elimination.
Maria K et al.,
Steroids. 2011 Feb 16.


4. 17beta-hydroxy-5alpha-androst-1-en-3-one (1-testosterone) is a potent androgen with anabolic properties.
Friedel A, et al.
Toxicol Lett. 2006 Aug 20;165(2):149-55. Epub 2006 Apr 18.


5. METABOLISM OF ANDROST-4-ENE-3,17-DIONE-4-14C BY RABBIT SKELETAL MUSCLE SUPERNATANT FRACTION. ISOLATION OF 3BETA-HYDROXYANDROST-4-EN-17-ONE-14C AND TESTOSTERONE-14C.
THOMAS et al.
J Biol Chem. 1964 Mar;239:766-72. No abstract available


6. Effects of prohormone supplementation in humans: a review.
Ziegenfuss TN, et al.
Can J Appl Physiol. 2002 Dec;27(6):628-46.


7. Anabolic Pharmacology
Seth Roberts (2009)


8. See ???Active Steroids??? tab here ???  ANDRO mass


9. Lymphatic absorption and metabolism of orally administered testosterone undecanoate in man.
Horst HJ, et al.
Klin Wochenschr. 1976 Sep 15;54(18):875-9.


10. Lymphatic transport of Methylnortestosterone undecanoate (MU) and the bioavailability of methylnortestosterone are highly sensitive to the mass of coadministered lipid after oral administration of MU.
White L, et al.
J Pharmacol Exp Ther. 2009 Nov;331(2):700-9. Epub 2009 Aug 20.


10. Testosterone Threshold Levels and Lean Tissue Mass Targets Needed to Enhance Skeletal Muscle Strength and Function: The HORMA Trial.
Sattler, F et al.
J Gerontol A Biol Sci Med Sci. 2011 Jan;66(1):122-9. 
_


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 27, 2011)

Last chance to try the 1-DHEA version of andromass!


----------



## R1balla (Sep 28, 2011)

how long do you think it will last


----------



## sar012977 (Sep 28, 2011)

Has anyone ever tried this product... Dang.. It looks good!


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 28, 2011)

R1balla said:


> how long do you think it will last



Hard to say, the last run went pretty quick after BOGO, would assume this will move pretty fast as well.



sar012977 said:


> Has anyone ever tried this product... Dang.. It looks good!



Those links to logs in the top post shows users who have used the products and shared their experience.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Sep 29, 2011)

R1balla said:


> how long do you think it will last



Not too long, honestly.

If anyone wants just 1 bottle, use MASS40 coupon code.  It'll take 40% off.


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 29, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Not too long, honestly.
> 
> If anyone wants just 1 bottle, use MASS40 coupon code.  It'll take 40% off.



Lowest price we have ever offered on a single bottle of Mass!


----------



## domsriltz123 (Sep 30, 2011)

Has anyone ever tried this product... Dang.. It looks good!


----------



## Rodja (Sep 30, 2011)

domsriltz123 said:


> Has anyone ever tried this product... Dang.. It looks good!



There's many logs all over the internet.


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 2, 2011)

domsriltz123 said:


> Has anyone ever tried this product... Dang.. It looks good!



If you have any questions about the product, hit us up with a PM!


----------



## Rodja (Oct 4, 2011)

For those not wanting to spend the $200 on the BOGO, reps have a coupon for a single bottle purchase.


----------



## djm6464 (Oct 5, 2011)

Rodja said:


> For those not wanting to spend the $200 on the BOGO, reps have a coupon for a single bottle purchase.



jmo, but from feedback,seems like 1 bottle isnt enough....itll end when it gets going

gotta pay to play


----------



## Rodja (Oct 5, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> jmo, but from feedback,seems like 1 bottle isnt enough....itll end when it gets going
> 
> gotta pay to play



Some already have a bottle and this is another option for those wanting 1 more instead of 2.

However, I definitely agree that 2 bottles would be optimal.


----------



## oufinny (Oct 5, 2011)

I am happy PP has been able to lower the price but $200 is still ridiculously expensive guys.  Let's hope the V3 is a more reasonable price for all the 5 iterations.


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 5, 2011)

domsriltz123 said:


> Has anyone ever tried this product... Dang.. It looks good!



Are these spam accounts?


----------



## Rodja (Oct 5, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Are these spam accounts?



We seem to be a beacon for them.


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 9, 2011)

Rodja said:


> We seem to be a beacon for them.



Yep. Thank you IM Mods though for always being quick to clean them up!


----------



## ryansm (Oct 10, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> jmo, but from feedback,seems like 1 bottle isnt enough....itll end when it gets going
> 
> gotta pay to play



Eh, I say this isn't true, plenty of people have ran 4 week cycles with great results.


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 10, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Eh, I say this isn't true, plenty of people have ran 4 week cycles with great results.



Yep, and with the slight changes, we might see an even more effective first 4 weeks in cycles.


----------



## Rodja (Oct 11, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Yep, and with the slight changes, we might see an even more effective first 4 weeks in cycles.



Especially when AndroBulk is added


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 11, 2011)

Androbulk!!! I want DRIVE!!!!! lol


----------



## gearin up (Oct 11, 2011)

The most widely used dose of injectable testosterone for increasing muscle mass with minimal side-effects is 400-500mg/week. (7) AndroMass is the _only_ product to include a precisely calculated dose of Super-1-DHEA and Super-4-DHEA to match the muscle building power of 428mg/week of injectable testosterone (8).


In other words, AndroMass increases serum androgen activity nearly 3x over the high natural limit and well beyond the threshold for new skeletal muscle growth. (8, 10)

in the above deal here; Is PP saying that it produces the equivalent 428 mg. of test androgenic effects or are they saying it produces the equivalent of 428mg of tests overall effects.


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 11, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> Androbulk!!! I want DRIVE!!!!! lol



Sorry sold out.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Oct 11, 2011)

*Edit*
Nevermind...


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 12, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Sorry sold out.


 
SOLDOUT lol can't be Drive hasn't even been released!!! You messing with me hereto???


----------



## Rodja (Oct 12, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> SOLDOUT lol can't be Drive hasn't even been released!!! You messing with me hereto???



We had a flash sale of it.  I guess you missed out.


We're completely messing with you.


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 12, 2011)

Man I just flatlined beep beep beep beep beep beep.


----------



## Rodja (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 12, 2011)

Need a doctor?


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah quick get a nurse quick prefer 5'7 120lbs nice curves blue eyes big breasted round mound of well you get the picture. Make sure has 3cc's of Androdrive ready for injection, it's the only thing to save his life.


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 13, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> Yeah quick get a nurse quick prefer 5'7 120lbs nice curves blue eyes big breasted round mound of well you get the picture. Make sure has 3cc's of Androdrive ready for injection, it's the only thing to save his life.









Best I could do...


----------



## Rodja (Oct 14, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Best I could do...


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 14, 2011)

That's just wrong brother just so wrong!!!!!! Well as long as that syringe has androdrive I don't care hahahaha


----------



## Rodja (Oct 14, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> That's just wrong brother just so wrong!!!!!! Well as long as that syringe has androdrive I don't care hahahaha



What did you expect?  He's the master of finding the goofiest shit on Google and using it at the appropriate time.


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah I should have known!!!!! I did ask for a blonde after all!!! Although Like I said it could be the ugliest beast around so long as I have my drive I don't care!!!! Now I'm going to have to get Heath Ledger's picture out of my mind before bed, dang it I hate you hereto!!!!


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 16, 2011)

Rodja said:


> What did you expect?  He's the master of finding the goofiest shit on Google and using it at the appropriate time.



I enjoy mastering my craft.



packers6211 said:


> Yeah I should have known!!!!! I did ask for a blonde after all!!! Although Like I said it could be the ugliest beast around so long as I have my drive I don't care!!!! Now I'm going to have to get Heath Ledger's picture out of my mind before bed, dang it I hate you hereto!!!!


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 17, 2011)

God for a second I thought you said you love mastering your shaft lol hahahaha


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 17, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> God for a second I thought you said you love mastering your shaft lol hahahaha


----------



## Rodja (Oct 18, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> God for a second I thought you said you love mastering your shaft lol hahahaha



That's the other part of his craft...


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh shit I just fell of the bed with that one!!!! BTW PP's Liver Juice is Wicked!!! Taste like it has chocolate.


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 19, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> Oh shit I just fell of the bed with that one!!!! BTW PP's Liver Juice is Wicked!!! Taste like it has chocolate.



Haha, you might be one of the few that enjoys the taste, to me its ok, but a necessary evil.


----------



## Rodja (Oct 20, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Haha, you might be one of the few that enjoys the taste, to me its ok, but a necessary evil.



He's definitely in the minority in enjoying the taste.


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 20, 2011)

It's odd but seemingly good.  At first it's like oooooo then it's hmmm not bad. Gota remember guys I may be 31 and still slightly young, but I did work at a local GNC back in 2000-2003 and tried shit back then that would make your head spin like the girl in exerocist.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Oct 20, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> Oh shit I just fell of the bed with that one!!!! BTW PP's Liver Juice is Wicked!!! Taste like it has chocolate.



I like the taste too!  It's unique, that's for sure.


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 20, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> and tried shit back then that would make your head spin like the girl in exerocist.



lol!


----------



## Rodja (Oct 21, 2011)

My first protein was strawberry NitroTech.  It tasted like putrid chalk.


----------



## ryansm (Oct 22, 2011)

Rodja said:


> My first protein was strawberry NitroTech.  It tasted like putrid chalk.



Oh man that stuff was nasty, worst protein I've ever had makes MAP seem like a gourmet meal.


----------



## djm6464 (Oct 22, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Haha, you might be one of the few that enjoys the taste, to me its ok, but a necessary evil.


no shit ... stuff is nasty....works tho


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 22, 2011)

Haha I remember the bottles of creatine powder just add water and boom nasty but damn if it worked good. I miss those days man really do. I hate FDA more then I do political office.  Now Isopure protien in glass is sick!!!!!!! Only way I'd buy that shiz, if it was 25 cents a bottle.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Oct 22, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> Haha I remember the bottles of creatine powder just add water and boom nasty but damn if it worked good. I miss those days man really do. I hate FDA more then I do political office.  Now Isopure protien in glass is sick!!!!!!! Only way I'd buy that shiz, if it was 25 cents a bottle.



I remember buying my first bottle of creatine monohydrate about 11 years ago. First thought was, "WTF is this shit? I'm going to get huge!" 

Yea, needless to say the ONLY reason I actually finished the bottle is due to the cost. Shit tasted absolutely horrible. Don't even get me started on bulk CEE.


----------



## Rodja (Oct 22, 2011)

CEE makes vomit seem like a fine wine.


----------



## belkin (Oct 22, 2011)

Is the Andromass BOGO over? I went online and it was not offered. I would like to give this product a run.


----------



## styles (Oct 23, 2011)

Liver Juice sis make me vomit, that was one of the most disgusting tasting supps I ever tryed


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 23, 2011)

belkin said:


> Is the Andromass BOGO over? I went online and it was not offered. I would like to give this product a run.



Put 2 in the cart and it should update the price!


----------



## gearin up (Oct 24, 2011)

styles said:


> Liver Juice sis make me vomit, that was one of the most disgusting tasting supps I ever tryed


 just go buy capsules at the health food store, far less expensive


----------



## belkin (Oct 24, 2011)

Thank you HTS, I did add 2 and got the BOGO.

I also wanted to get TRS, but it is Out Of Stock. I will check back later on...


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 24, 2011)

belkin said:


> Thank you HTS, I did add 2 and got the BOGO.
> 
> I also wanted to get TRS, but it is Out Of Stock. I will check back later on...



Early November.


----------



## Rodja (Oct 25, 2011)

ETA on TRS is 11/4 for both oral and TD.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Oct 25, 2011)

Rodja said:


> My first protein was strawberry NitroTech. It tasted like putrid chalk.


 
My first protein wouldn't fully blend without a blender and I got sick of using the blender everytime, so I just stirred it, the chunks floated to the top and I had to chew the protein down.


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 25, 2011)

VolcomX311 said:


> My first protein wouldn't fully blend without a blender and I got sick of using the blender everytime, so I just stirred it, the chunks floated to the top and I had to chew the protein down.



I have experienced that before, definitely less than pleasant.


----------



## djm6464 (Oct 26, 2011)

volcomx311 said:


> my first protein wouldn't fully blend without a blender and i got sick of using the blender everytime, so i just stirred it, the chunks floated to the top and i had to chew the protein down.



magic bullet


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 26, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> magic bullet



I have a knock off of the bullet, but they by far are the best things you can get for making quick shakes.


----------



## ryansm (Oct 27, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> magic bullet





HereToStudy said:


> I have a knock off of the bullet, but they by far are the best things you can get for making quick shakes.



That thing really worth it?


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 27, 2011)

Haha my first protein was my mother's milk what now!!!!! No really it was EAS Key Lime shake.  I remember them having 20 different flavors in those big A$$ boxes.


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 27, 2011)

ryansm said:


> That thing really worth it?



Honestly, yeah. Even though my knock off was ~20, but it really is nice to just toss everything in there and get a PERFECTly mixed shake.


packers6211 said:


> Haha my first protein was my mother's milk what now!!!!! No really it was EAS Key Lime shake.  I remember them having 20 different flavors in those big A$$ boxes.



I guess you were the most accurate in your response,


----------



## belkin (Oct 28, 2011)

The Magic Bullett was the best investment I made for shakes and smoothies. You do not need to blend and pour in a separate glass. Just too damn easy...


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 28, 2011)

Yeah I got one of those and made guac with it. Easy to clean too.


----------



## ryansm (Oct 29, 2011)

belkin said:


> The Magic Bullett was the best investment I made for shakes and smoothies. You do not need to blend and pour in a separate glass. Just too damn easy...



I guess I need to get one then


----------



## JudgementDay (Oct 29, 2011)

belkin said:


> The Magic Bullett was the best investment I made for shakes and smoothies. You do not need to blend and pour in a separate glass. Just too damn easy...


 
It is good stuff, mine broke after 4 months tho, I'll haved to get another one.


----------



## djm6464 (Oct 30, 2011)

go to walmart and get a knockoff for 12$.....works as good.....lasted me a while now, the bullet broke easier (had 2)


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 30, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> go to walmart and get a knockoff for 12$.....works as good.....lasted me a while now, the bullet broke easier (had 2)



My knockoff has a similarly strong review, it is actually this one:

Bella Cucina Rocket Blender | Meijer.com

Although at that price, the bullet might be better, I got mine as part of a post thanksgiving (black friday) deal, which I think allowed me to net it for like 20$


----------



## |Z| (Oct 30, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> My knockoff has a similarly strong review, it is actually this one:
> 
> Bella Cucina Rocket Blender*|*Meijer.com
> 
> Although at that price, the bullet might be better, I got mine as part of a post thanksgiving (black friday) deal, which I think allowed me to net it for like 20$



I've got that one... works great. Picked it up around black friday as well, 20 sounds right, did you get it at macys? Anyway, i works really well and is pretty sturdy and has held up very well


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 31, 2011)

|Z| said:


> I've got that one... works great. Picked it up around black friday as well, 20 sounds right, did you get it at macys? Anyway, i works really well and is pretty sturdy and has held up very well



For sure, it was Macy's on Black Friday. Funny how like-minded guys on these boards can be.


----------



## Rodja (Nov 2, 2011)

I'll have to look out for one of those this year.  My big blender becomes a pain in the ass.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Nov 2, 2011)

Has anyone been stocking up on the current version of Andromass to stack with the next version? I know I have


----------



## HereToStudy (Nov 2, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Has anyone been stocking up on the current version of Andromass to stack with the next version? I know I have



Now is the time, less than 200 units remain.


----------



## Rodja (Nov 4, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Has anyone been stocking up on the current version of Andromass to stack with the next version? I know I have



It's a good little investment.


----------



## packers6211 (Nov 4, 2011)

I wish I could demass!! I don't want to be skinny but my goodness can I get an IV of meth to cutt me up!! Oh wait Ando drive is almost here.


----------



## ryansm (Nov 5, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> I wish I could demass!! I don't want to be skinny but my goodness can I get an IV of meth to cutt me up!! Oh wait Ando drive is almost here.



lol


----------

